# Who's Responsible for SFH Layout?



## bwiab (Mar 17, 2006)

For laying out a new home there seem to be a number of options, but who generally is responsible for that. I would prefer to hire a surveyor to stake the lot, give me offsets at the corners and set pins for the footings. What is your experience? Surveyor do this? excavator? Foundation guy? GC?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

Who has it in their proposal? 

Typically, I want the GC to set it up, pay for it

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Location of the structure is your responsibility, however you choose to do it.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Surveyor stakes out the lot, he will give you basement floor elevation, you figure out the size of windows you want to have and see how far you want the foundation to be above grade and figure out how deep you want to be. 
Excavation guys will pretty much calculate the depth they need, but you want to make sure it's done right so you check the calculation. If its under dug it can be fixed if its over dug it could be problems.
If I got nothing to do I will spray the footprint of the foundation, if I'm busy my excavation guy will pop some stakes and mark it out. 

Mason is responsible for footing layout. Carpenter responsible for framing layout. But as a GC you have be there if any questions come up, specially if you want to change something in the field the last minute and you differ from the plan, you want to let them know of the changes.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

The GC pays the survey crew to stake the lot corners if needed, set offset stakes for the foundation, returns to set points on the footing for the foundation.

Some instances they have to stake the septic system area, limits of disturbance and even where the sediment control measures, (silt fence), are to be installed.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

Hire a surveyor. I had a builder tell me how easy it was to stake a foundation out. He ended up making a mistake and he had to cut 8' off the foundation and pay us to remove and then re-pour the side wall. 

I will give my opinion on location and elevations if something looks off but would never assume the risk of staking.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

last 5 years or so, it has been common for engineering firm to gps stakes in for the dig. come back when dug, and put pins in on building corners in the hole.

that's worked well


----------



## bwiab (Mar 17, 2006)

So i found out today that there was a surveyor on board already. They completed the boundary survey and will do the staking for a small fee. 

Thanks everyone. :thumbsup:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Property boundary pins/stakes are the owners responsibility.

Siting the building, elevations, offsets etc, are the GC's responsibility and I would not want anyone else responsible for it.

Don't recall a dirt guy or foundation guy not asking for it.

Engineer/Surveyor is money well spent to locate elevations, grid lines, off sets etc.....


----------



## muskoka guy (Nov 16, 2013)

We build mostly on lakes in Muskoka. There are setbacks from the lake which have to be adhered to. Sometimes if the property isn't big there are sidelines which have to be certain distances. Better off having a surveyor mark the corners to be sure all the setbacks are met. At least you wont be responsible when it turns out too close to something its not supposed to be. Money well spent. The general usually pays for the survey.


----------



## JDEERE (Feb 3, 2015)

In 30+ years of doing excavation, I have never had a surveyor layout a residential house for us. We do a lot of our own site, drainage, septic and shoreland design, so layout is not a problem. We do not do boundary surveying so on rare occasions if there is any question about the property line location we'll have a surveyor do that. In the Northeast, a lot of site work companies of any size usually have there own layout guy. I just finished a total station & GPS class and their were 22 company layout guys their doing everything from houses to major road jobs.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

JDEERE said:


> In 30+ years of doing excavation, I have never had a surveyor layout a residential house for us. We do a lot of our own site, drainage, septic and shoreland design, so layout is not a problem. We do not do boundary surveying so on rare occasions if there is any question about the property line location we'll have a surveyor do that. In the Northeast, a lot of site work companies of any size usually have there own layout guy. I just finished a total station & GPS class and their were 22 company layout guys their doing everything from houses to major road jobs.




Same here, we do all of the layout. On small lots where set-backs are critical, we will stretch out strings and make sure everything is within set-backs. On larger lots where set-backs are not an issue, we typically meet with owner/gc and discuss house placement. As far as setting elevations, we will give our opinions and the final say comes from owner/gc.

All of my contracts include backfilling with excavated material. Any excess material that needs to be imported or exported will incur additional costs above and beyond original estimate.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I've seen two multi-million dollar houses built over boundary lines this year. That's the kind of mistake you don't ever want to make.


----------



## JDEERE (Feb 3, 2015)

EthanB said:


> I've seen two multi-million dollar houses built over boundary lines this year. That's the kind of mistake you don't ever want to make.


Ouch! I think they need a new layout guy.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

rino1494 said:


> Same here, we do all of the layout. On small lots where set-backs are critical, we will stretch out strings and make sure everything is within set-backs. On larger lots where set-backs are not an issue, we typically meet with owner/gc and discuss house placement. As far as setting elevations, we will give our opinions and the final say comes from owner/gc.
> 
> All of my contracts include backfilling with excavated material. Any excess material that needs to be imported or exported will incur additional costs above and beyond original estimate.


Some GC's and most homeowners have no clue about elevations. Around here people need to hire surveyor for plot plan and as built for towns so might as well have him do layout. There is a surveyor I refer that will do plot plan, layout and as built for under $300-$500. Bigger firms charge much more.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Upchuck said:


> Some GC's and most homeowners have no clue about elevations. Around here people need to hire surveyor for plot plan and as built for towns so might as well have him do layout. There is a surveyor I refer that will do plot plan, layout and as built for under $300-$500. Bigger firms charge much more.


Trust me, I know. I have spent countless hours with owners and GC's going over house placement and elevations. I give my opinion and explain everything to them and let them make the final call. That way if there is excess material to be imported/exported or if their driveway is too steep, then they are aware of it ahead of time.

I have dealt with many surveyors and engineers that do not know anything about house placement and elevations either.


----------



## bwiab (Mar 17, 2006)

Well... one of four ain't bad. Surveyor will be coming back out to set the corners. Gonna have shoring on the property line, both sides. Don't want to mess that up. Thank you all for your insight! :thumbsup:


----------

